# The Specialized Diverge



## Rashadabd

Leaked: Specialized Diverge All-Road Bike - VeloNews.com


----------



## Devastazione

Yeah looks like a very interesting bike and I'm sure I would make the best out of it where I live. I'm not ready to fall for another marketing scheme tho.


----------



## TricrossRich

It looks to me like a carbon TriCross... and if you follow the way Specialized sets up their products lines, it almost seems to make sense.... but there are a few holes.


Alloy-----> Carbon
Allez-----> Tarmac
Secteur--> Roubaix
Tricross--> ??????? Diverge?
??????---> Venge

The Crux doesn't really follow this formula though as there are both alloy and carbon models under the same name.

The only


----------



## TricrossRich

There website is doing some really funky things right now if try to look at Road bikes too...


----------



## dougrocky123

I noticed a section on the website this morning labeled "2015 early release" They only had a couple of new low end Mt. bikes. Tried to look around more but ran into "funky things".


----------



## Dunbar

According to NYC Bike Snob _Gravel Grinders_ are the new Fixies.


----------



## RkFast

Not for nothing...it looks A LOT like this:

Liscio Frame | Volagi


----------



## BluesDawg

Gearing up for the big reveal tomorrow...

#seekanddiverge


----------



## rickdees

From the 2015 Early Launch section of the Specialized website, it appears that the aluminum Diverge model is similar to the Secteur disc.


----------



## TricrossRich

rickdees said:


> From the 2015 Early Launch section of the Specialized website, it appears that the aluminum Diverge model is similar to the Secteur disc.


Where do you see the Diverge model in the 2015 early launch section?


----------



## dtm21

TricrossRich said:


> Where do you see the Diverge model in the 2015 early launch section?


Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## dtm21

rickdees said:


> From the 2015 Early Launch section of the Specialized website, it appears that the aluminum Diverge model is similar to the Secteur disc.



Yes, I wonder as to where this is supposed to fall in the lineup compared to the Secteur. Curious about pricing too.


----------



## BluesDawg

dtm21 said:


> Yes, I wonder as to where this is supposed to fall in the lineup compared to the Secteur. Curious about pricing too.


Only rim brake Sectuers for 2015. The A1 aluminum Diverge models are essentially the same as the Sectuer disc models.


----------



## TricrossRich

dtm21 said:


> Yes, I wonder as to where this is supposed to fall in the lineup compared to the Secteur. Curious about pricing too.


I still stand by my earlier post... the Diverge is a carbon Tricross.


----------



## NZPeterG

*Diverge ;-)*

The New Diverge is not a Tricross!
It's more like a Roubaix with a little more room for bigger tyres! 

Here is the Diverge 






I phoned up Specialized today to try and order one but have to wait two weeks until details on which one is coming to NZ.

Yes I work in a Specialized Shop 

We all have too wait......

Kiwi Pete


----------



## TricrossRich

NZPeterG said:


> The New Diverge is not a Tricross!
> It's more like a Roubaix with a little more room for bigger tyres!



What do you think a Tricross is? its like a Roubaix with a little more room for bigger tires... The Diverge is just a carbon version... granted, the Diverge has more similarities with the Zerts and what not, but that's because you can't for aluminum into the shapes to hold the Zerts the way you can with carbon... the use and geometry is very similar though.


----------



## Gregon2wheels

This could be VERY interesting - a Roubaix with a shorter head tube capable of running very wide tires. I was debating between a Tarmac and an Allez next year, but these Diverges might work great around here (many rough roads and some gravel). My first impression of the Roubaix is that the head tube is too tall (for me). If I can get a weight under ~ 18# and a price under $3000 for the 105 11 speed/Shimano hydros, I would seriously consider it. 

All of the CX bikes geometries I've looked at including the Crux have what I call "traditional" geometry that is close to square (similar length seat tube/top tube). I like the newer (a la 2000s) "compact" geometry with a longer effective top tube. They fit me a lot better.


----------



## NealH

The link provided in this thread does provide info on the Diverge. However, when I go to the Spec website and click on "Early Launch", it does not provide the info on Diverge. Why the discrepancy?

I like what I read on the Diverge and also hope the price isn't too high. If its not then I will buy one. I have already looked at the Trek Crossrip, Spec Tricross, Raleigh Tamland and Niner RLT. I like the Tamland a lot but, it seemed fairly heavy to me and, being that a good bit of my planned milage on it will be along the coast I really do not want steel. I know its debatable how much weight matters, and especially being that I will do some credit card type touring on it - with occasional camping. I've been so happy with my S-Works Tarmac and previous Roubaix that I just don't want to return to steel. Aluminum maybe, but not steel.


----------



## wrshultz

Looks like the link provided is for the Norwegian Specialized site. The French site also shows the Diverge in the Early Release models. It does not appear yet on the US site.

I'm puzzled by the Stack and Reach measurements on the Diverge Geometry chart.

The Stack and Reach measurements for a 56cm Diverge are almost identical to a 56cm Roubaix, but the Headtube is 2.5cm (25mm) shorter on the Diverge (165mm versus 190mm).



NealH said:


> The link provided in this thread does provide info on the Diverge. However, when I go to the Spec website and click on "Early Launch", it does not provide the info on Diverge. Why the discrepancy?
> 
> I like what I read on the Diverge and also hope the price isn't too high. If its not then I will buy one. I have already looked at the Trek Crossrip, Spec Tricross, Raleigh Tamland and Niner RLT. I like the Tamland a lot but, it seemed fairly heavy to me and, being that a good bit of my planned milage on it will be along the coast I really do not want steel. I know its debatable how much weight matters, and especially being that I will do some credit card type touring on it - with occasional camping. I've been so happy with my S-Works Tarmac and previous Roubaix that I just don't want to return to steel. Aluminum maybe, but not steel.


----------



## wrshultz

Here's another link to Diverge info. Has anyone had a chance to see a 2015 Dealer Book yet? I'm interested in the specs on the Diverge carbon model with the Ultegra Di2.

All New Specialized Diverge Gravel Road Bike Takes Back Roads to Adventure


----------



## BluesDawg

Diverge Carbon Di2

When the paved road stops the Diverge Carbon Di2 is just getting started. Whether it's a dirt road or navigating potholes on the road less traveled, the Diverge Carbon Di2 can handle it all. With hydraulic disc brakes, Shimano Ultegra Di2 drivetrain, and tuned frame and fork it's only limited by your imagination.

Specialized FACT 10r carbon frame w/ tapered headtube and OSBB for lightweight performance

Specialized FACT carbon fork for precise handling and steering

Roval Control SL CX SCS wheels for all-conditions performance and low weight

Specialized Roubaix Pro 700x30/32c tires w/ BlackBelt protection and Endurant casing for any road condition

S-Works FACT carbon crankset w/ OSBB delivers power and smooth shifting

Shimano 785 hydraulic disc brakes w/ Ice Tech resin pads for supreme stopping power

Shimano ST-R785 integrated electronic, hydraulic shifters for precise braking and shifting

Technical Specifications

FRAME
Specialized FACT 10r carbon, tapered headtube, OSBB

FORK
Specialized FACT carbon w/ Zertz, tapered

HEADSET
1-1/8" upper/lower, sealed cartridge bearings, 8mm carbon cone spacer, w/ 20mm of carbon spacers

STEM
S-Works SL, 6-degree rise, w/ Ti bolt

HANDLEBARS
S-Works, shallow drop, FACT carbon, 125mm drop, 75mm reach

TAPE
Specialized Classic, w/ sticky gel, bar end plug

FRONT BRAKE
Shimano 785, hydraulic disc, Ice Tech resin pads w/ fins

REAR BRAKE
Shimano 785, hydraulic disc, Ice Tech resin pads w/ fins

FRONT DERAILLEUR
Shimano Ultegra Di2, 11-speed, braze-on

REAR DERAILLEUR
Shimano Ultegra Di2, 11-speed

SHIFT LEVERS
Shimano ST-R785, electronic, hydraulic disc

CASSETTE
Shimano Ultegra, 11-speed, 11-32

CHAIN
Shimano Ultegra, 11-speed

CRANKSET
S-Works FACT carbon, OSBB, 52/36

PEDALS
Nylon flat test ride, loose-ball, w/ reflectors

FRONT WHEEL
Roval Control SL CX SCS, carbon

REAR WHEEL
Roval Control SL CX SCS, carbon

FRONT TIRE
Specialized Roubaix Pro, 120TPI, folding bead, BlackBelt protection, Endurant casing, 700x30/32c

REAR TIRE
Specialized Roubaix Pro, 120TPI, folding bead, BlackBelt protection, Endurant casing, 700x30/32c

INNER TUBES
Standard, presta valve

SADDLE
Body Geometry Phenom Pro, carbon rails, 143mm

SEATPOST
Command Post Carbon 35, internal routing, w/ remote lever, 27.2mm

SEAT BINDER
Alloy, 31.2mm


----------



## NealH

The more I look at the geometry, the more it looks like they used the Roubaix platform, and just cut down the head tube. I wish Specialized had started from scratch but, no doubt they are looking to maximize models while minimizing the total number of frame iterations.


----------



## wrshultz

*Diverge*

Thanks BluesDawg! That's exactly what I was looking for. 

I like the spec'ing of the mid-compact crank with the 11-32 rear cassette. Best of both worlds. 



BluesDawg said:


> Diverge Carbon Di2
> 
> When the paved road stops the Diverge Carbon Di2 is just getting started. Whether it's a dirt road or navigating potholes on the road less traveled, the Diverge Carbon Di2 can handle it all. With hydraulic disc brakes, Shimano Ultegra Di2 drivetrain, and tuned frame and fork it's only limited by your imagination.
> 
> Specialized FACT 10r carbon frame w/ tapered headtube and OSBB for lightweight performance
> 
> Specialized FACT carbon fork for precise handling and steering
> 
> Roval Control SL CX SCS wheels for all-conditions performance and low weight
> 
> Specialized Roubaix Pro 700x30/32c tires w/ BlackBelt protection and Endurant casing for any road condition
> 
> S-Works FACT carbon crankset w/ OSBB delivers power and smooth shifting
> 
> Shimano 785 hydraulic disc brakes w/ Ice Tech resin pads for supreme stopping power
> 
> Shimano ST-R785 integrated electronic, hydraulic shifters for precise braking and shifting
> 
> Technical Specifications
> 
> FRAME
> Specialized FACT 10r carbon, tapered headtube, OSBB
> 
> FORK
> Specialized FACT carbon w/ Zertz, tapered
> 
> HEADSET
> 1-1/8" upper/lower, sealed cartridge bearings, 8mm carbon cone spacer, w/ 20mm of carbon spacers
> 
> STEM
> S-Works SL, 6-degree rise, w/ Ti bolt
> 
> HANDLEBARS
> S-Works, shallow drop, FACT carbon, 125mm drop, 75mm reach
> 
> TAPE
> Specialized Classic, w/ sticky gel, bar end plug
> 
> FRONT BRAKE
> Shimano 785, hydraulic disc, Ice Tech resin pads w/ fins
> 
> REAR BRAKE
> Shimano 785, hydraulic disc, Ice Tech resin pads w/ fins
> 
> FRONT DERAILLEUR
> Shimano Ultegra Di2, 11-speed, braze-on
> 
> REAR DERAILLEUR
> Shimano Ultegra Di2, 11-speed
> 
> SHIFT LEVERS
> Shimano ST-R785, electronic, hydraulic disc
> 
> CASSETTE
> Shimano Ultegra, 11-speed, 11-32
> 
> CHAIN
> Shimano Ultegra, 11-speed
> 
> CRANKSET
> S-Works FACT carbon, OSBB, 52/36
> 
> PEDALS
> Nylon flat test ride, loose-ball, w/ reflectors
> 
> FRONT WHEEL
> Roval Control SL CX SCS, carbon
> 
> REAR WHEEL
> Roval Control SL CX SCS, carbon
> 
> FRONT TIRE
> Specialized Roubaix Pro, 120TPI, folding bead, BlackBelt protection, Endurant casing, 700x30/32c
> 
> REAR TIRE
> Specialized Roubaix Pro, 120TPI, folding bead, BlackBelt protection, Endurant casing, 700x30/32c
> 
> INNER TUBES
> Standard, presta valve
> 
> SADDLE
> Body Geometry Phenom Pro, carbon rails, 143mm
> 
> SEATPOST
> Command Post Carbon 35, internal routing, w/ remote lever, 27.2mm
> 
> SEAT BINDER
> Alloy, 31.2mm


----------



## bootsie_cat

What is the largest tire that a Diverge will take?
That might be my deciding factor.


----------



## bootsie_cat

Stack and reach is like a Roubaix despite the shorter headtube.
That tell me that the fork span is taller than a Roubaix.
I appreciate the fact that they kept stays to 41.5- I think that is the main thing that differentiates it from a cross bike.



NealH said:


> The more I look at the geometry, the more it looks like they used the Roubaix platform, and just cut down the head tube. I wish Specialized had started from scratch but, no doubt they are looking to maximize models while minimizing the total number of frame iterations.


----------



## wrshultz

Not sure on the max size, but looks like plenty of clearance with the 30/32c tire in this pic.

Instagram photo by @peterkrol (Peter Krol) | Iconosquare



bootsie_cat said:


> What is the largest tire that a Diverge will take?
> That might be my deciding factor.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

So it's not up on the U.S. website and I haven't seen anything about pricing except the S-Works model. What's the cost of the Comp Carbon (105 with hydro discs)? When will it be in stores? I have a Expert Secteur now. Really like it but I'd like a more forgiving ride.


----------



## rickdees

wrshultz said:


> Not sure on the max size, but looks like plenty of clearance with the 30/32c tire in this pic.
> 
> Instagram photo by @peterkrol (Peter Krol) | Iconosquare


Maximum tire width is 35mm according to Bike Rumor.


----------



## BluesDawg

rickdees said:


> Maximum tire width is 35mm according to Bike Rumor.


I was hoping for 38-40 like the Crux, but this is still a lot better than 25-28. 35 Doesn't justify the complexity of disc brakes imho. Mid reach calipers can handle that.


----------



## Dunbar

I think the Roubaix SL4 can already clear a 32-35 if you go with disc brakes and get rid of the calipers. I would think a gravel grinder would have as much tire clearance as a cross bike. Almost seems pointless not to have clearance for at least 40mm tires.


----------



## Gregon2wheels

So if a 2013 Roubaix Ultegra Di2 Disc retails for $6800, why will a Diverge with the same components except for carbon rims retails for $8500?

Also, here is the Diverge page on the Specialized site: Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Dunbar

Carbon fiber rims can easily run $1500-2000.


----------



## rickdees

BluesDawg said:


> I was hoping for 38-40 like the Crux, but this is still a lot better than 25-28. 35 Doesn't justify the complexity of disc brakes imho. Mid reach calipers can handle that.


Among the major manufacturers, Specialized Diverge appears to have the have the widest tire clearance for an endurance road bike with disc brakes at 35mm as Trek Domane disc, Giant Defy disc, and Cannondale Synapse disc max out at 30-32mm.


----------



## Gregon2wheels

Dunbar said:


> Carbon fiber rims can easily run $1500-2000.


Specialized sells high end XC wheels, not just rims, for $1700. I don't understand thte price difference between the Roubaix and the Diverge with the same gruppo.

Edit: might just have answer my own question. It's got a dropper post, too. 

Hopefully the 105 version is more reasonably priced without the bling.


----------



## BluesDawg

rickdees said:


> Among the major manufacturers, Specialized Diverge appears to have the have the widest tire clearance for an endurance road bike with disc brakes at 35mm as Trek Domane disc, Giant Defy disc, and Cannondale Synapse disc max out at 30-32mm.


Well, unless you count the Raleigh Tamland which is a steel framed bike. Less of a fail on Specialized's part, I guess, than on Trek or Giant, but I would be much more excited about any of these bikes if they had room for wider tires.


----------



## NealH

I appreciate the links for the Diverge however, I have to ask; why does the American Specialized website not show the Diverge? Or am I not looking at the right section?


----------



## cntcasey

NealH said:


> The more I look at the geometry, the more it looks like they used the Roubaix platform, and just cut down the head tube. I wish Specialized had started from scratch but, no doubt they are looking to maximize models while minimizing the total number of frame iterations.


What does it mean when they just cut the head tube? What does that do in terms of comfort and maneuverability? I am having a hard time determine why a person would choose a Diverge over a Roubaix? I thought the Roubaix was the end all off road "Road bike"


----------



## cntcasey

I have a Secture Sport disc with Sora and Mechanical disc brakes. I hate the Sora 9 speed and want a Carbon bike for my next ride. I thought that my next bike would be a Roubaix but now they came out with this Diverage. Now I am confused! How am I going to decide between a Roubaix and a Diverge? They look so similar? I want a bike I can ride 100 miles on and be the most comfortable I can be? Can anyone help me determine what bike to choose. I have to admit I have 0 clue how to read the geometry numbers of a bike to know what each bike offers and does not offer! Please help!


----------



## LVbob

cntcasey said:


> I have a Secture Sport disc with Sora and Mechanical disc brakes. I hate the Sora 9 speed and want a Carbon bike for my next ride. I thought that my next bike would be a Roubaix but now they came out with this Diverage. Now I am confused! How am I going to decide between a Roubaix and a Diverge? They look so similar? I want a bike I can ride 100 miles on and be the most comfortable I can be? Can anyone help me determine what bike to choose. I have to admit I have 0 clue how to read the geometry numbers of a bike to know what each bike offers and does not offer! Please help!


You should ride both bikes and see which you like most.


----------



## bootsie_cat

Anyone know if the wheelset on the Diverge Di2 is tubeless compatible?
It is this wheelset- 
Roval Control SL CX SCS wheels for all-conditions performance and low weight


----------



## roadworthy

cntcasey said:


> I have a Secture Sport disc with Sora and Mechanical disc brakes. I hate the Sora 9 speed and want a Carbon bike for my next ride. I thought that my next bike would be a Roubaix but now they came out with this Diverage. Now I am confused! How am I going to decide between a Roubaix and a Diverge? They look so similar? I want a bike I can ride 100 miles on and be the most comfortable I can be? Can anyone help me determine what bike to choose. I have to admit I have 0 clue how to read the geometry numbers of a bike to know what each bike offers and does not offer! Please help!


Though maybe not cut and dried because Specialized has created a genre of bike between the Roubaix and their Crux which I would characterize as a niche bike but with a very broad performance envelope, I believe your answer lies with ratio of pavement to dirt riding you do. If 90-100% of riding is on the road, get a Roubaix because it will be the fastest bike on pavement and a Roubaix on even broken pavement and dirt with 28c tires is a great bike. If you find yourself as much as 40% or almost 1/2 the time on dirt or more, get the Diverge which will be better with more tire clearance and disks.
My thoughts.
PS: if you want to replicate the fit of your Secteur, this is pretty easy with the Diverge which shares similar stack and reach.


----------



## bootsie_cat

Anyone know if the wheels on the DI2 Diverge are tubeless compatible?
Website does not specify.


----------



## Donn12

what are the key differences between the diverge and the crux? I thought I read that the crux was based on the tarmac geometry and the diverge on roubaix....so the crux is racier but fits wider tires? I would think most would lean towards the crux unless they wanted a more comfy fit?


----------



## wrshultz

NealH said:


> I appreciate the links for the Diverge however, I have to ask; why does the American Specialized website not show the Diverge? Or am I not looking at the right section?


Updated link:

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Eddieclemons

Interested in the Diverage also. I was told the Diverage would have thru hub axles allowing easy wheel/tire swap? I was hoping this would allow me to have a extra set of wheels and use the bike for dual purpose use?

Where do all think the Diverage will fall in the ride in comparsion to the rest of the line.?
I have not had a road bike in quite a while, but recently wanted to ride some with some road bike friends. I rode the Secture, but the drive train didn't feel all that good. Then a Allez race w/Integra which was fast and responsive but was a little rough on country roads. I then tried a Bianchi Intenso w/Intergra and the ride was super soft, but the bike seemed to be flexing too much for me. I then rode a Tarmac and loved the inbetween feel of the bike. All of these where tested for only around 20 mintues each.


----------



## NealH

The Diverge appears to share the same geometry and perhaps frame construction features as the Roubaix, so that should tell you what its ride characteristics are likely to be like. That would be a good thing. On through axle question, the bike also appears to have these. Having said this, I'm no expert and am speculating to a point. It would be a good question for the "Specialized Road Question" thread since a Spec employee (Specialized Joe) routinely answers questions on the bikes and parts.


----------



## bootsie_cat

Does the Diverge have a 142 rear end? So you can run mtb wheels?


----------



## Veloruche

bootsie_cat said:


> Does the Diverge have a 142 rear end? So you can run mtb wheels?


My LBS and I called Specialized tech support last week and got the run down on this question. So it's a 135mm spacing x12 thru axle that has an offset inward of 2.5mm thus the SCS naming on the new Control Carbon wheel set for a better chain line (techs word). It does come with a standard derailleur hanger to run standard 135mm spaced wheels like my CLX40 Disc. You can also swap to standard quick release instead of thru axle.


----------



## nemandza

I was hoping to share my impressions of my new Diverge with you, unfortunately that won't happen. Here in The Netherlands the deliveries are delayed at least until December. Apparently it has something to do with frames (not enough of them). I just got the call today and I was a bit disappointed. Shop offered me Specialized alternatives, but I wasn't really interested, so I took my deposit back 

PS 
My first post here. Cheers!


----------



## cntcasey

NZPeterG said:


> The New Diverge is not a Tricross!
> It's more like a Roubaix with a little more room for bigger tyres!
> 
> Here is the Diverge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I phoned up Specialized today to try and order one but have to wait two weeks until details on which one is coming to NZ.
> 
> Yes I work in a Specialized Shop
> 
> We all have too wait......
> 
> Kiwi Pete


So my Question is this! What is the biggest size tires the Dive rage will take and what are the biggest size tires the Roubaix disc brake bike will take? I am not talking about the caliper Roubaix, I am talking the disc brake models of the Roubaix?


----------



## cntcasey

Dunbar said:


> I think the Roubaix SL4 can already clear a 32-35 if you go with disc brakes and get rid of the calipers. I would think a gravel grinder would have as much tire clearance as a cross bike. Almost seems pointless not to have clearance for at least 40mm tires.


Is 35mm the biggest tire the 2015 Roubaix disc model bikes will take?


----------



## Eddieclemons

I have been on the fence about going down to LBS and ordering the Carbon Comp or the Smartweld Comp. What other bikes should I consider for a multipurpose bike?


----------



## Dunbar

cntcasey said:


> Is 35mm the biggest tire the 2015 Roubaix disc model bikes will take?


Well 32mm officially, but a 35mm will probably fit. As always YMMV.


----------



## NZPeterG

cntcasey said:


> So my Question is this! What is the biggest size tires the Dive rage will take and what are the biggest size tires the Roubaix disc brake bike will take? I am not talking about the caliper Roubaix, I am talking the disc brake models of the Roubaix?


Hi I think its 35mm on the Diverge and Roubaix!
It was a year ago we tryed fitting bigger tyres on a Roubaix at work
The Diverge is a cool bike and you can fit 3 bottles on the bike

*Kiwi Pete*


----------



## onpaperwings

Eddieclemons said:


> I have been on the fence about going down to LBS and ordering the Carbon Comp or the Smartweld Comp. What other bikes should I consider for a multipurpose bike?


This is the best article I have found comparing all of the options for the gravel/road/off-road bike: Buyers Guide: Review of Gravel bikes - the perfect 'all-road' choice | Bikesoup Magazine

I would suggest looking at the GT Grade or the Salsa Warbird - both look very good. I have ridden the Warbird personally and it is a great bike. The main reason I am going with the Diverge (Comp Carbon in my case) is the thru-axles both front and back.


----------



## onpaperwings

Veloruche said:


> My LBS and I called Specialized tech support last week and got the run down on this question. So it's a 135mm spacing x12 thru axle that has an offset inward of 2.5mm thus the SCS naming on the new Control Carbon wheel set for a better chain line (techs word). It does come with a standard derailleur hanger to run standard 135mm spaced wheels like my CLX40 Disc. You can also swap to standard quick release instead of thru axle.


Here is some further information regarding the Diverge thru-axles straight from a PM with @specialized_Joe:

"Both axles on the Diverge are currently bolt on. They secure with a 5mm allen key.

The rear is a 135x12 axle that uses the Syntace x12 standard. It uses a hub thats like a 142x12 but just chopped down to 135 width.

The front is a 100x15 axle that is based off the Syntace design but scaled up for a 15mm axle. This uses a standard 15mm front MTB hub.

I think DT Swiss is making a rear axle with a lever that will fit but I don't think there are any other options for the front axle."


----------



## onpaperwings

For those wondering about weights for the 2105 Diverge bikes, I asked @Specialized_Joe directly and here is his response:

"I don't have an exact weight of those two bikes (Diverge Comp Carbon and Expert Carbon) since the shifters for them were not available when we weighed most bikes a few months ago. However, my best guess for the weights is 18.5 lbs and 19 lbs for the Comp and Expert respectively."


----------



## Eddieclemons

Thanks for the info Wings.


----------



## andrew.p

Hi,

I have been looking for a new bike, and the Diverge could very well be something that I'd like for a do it all bike. But I did have some concerns that perhaps someone can clear as I don't know technical stuff.
Browsing the net I read about the 135x12 rear hub and disc wheels in general. Apparently disc wheels are quite new in the first place, at least for road bikes. Does this mean that, if I wanted to change the wheels for some reason, I'd have much less (and perhaps more expensive) options than for traditional ones?
Secondly, the way I understand, the standard for this rear thru-axle thing is 142x12 while Diverge uses 135x12. How much trouble would exactly be to change the rear hub (or any of them really) if one wanted to do so for any reason?
I use my current bike for commuting on not so good quality city roads and I did have a rear wheel fail on me at some point, was no issue replacing it with a moderately priced but working one.
My budget allows for the A1 version, so buying a wheel for 500-1000$ is not very realistic to me. If I wanted to spend that much I'd get a car.


----------



## votum

andrew.p said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been looking for a new bike, and the Diverge could very well be something that I'd like for a do it all bike. But I did have some concerns that perhaps someone can clear as I don't know technical stuff.
> Browsing the net I read about the 135x12 rear hub and disc wheels in general. Apparently disc wheels are quite new in the first place, at least for road bikes. Does this mean that, if I wanted to change the wheels for some reason, I'd have much less (and perhaps more expensive) options than for traditional ones?
> Secondly, the way I understand, the standard for this rear thru-axle thing is 142x12 while Diverge uses 135x12. How much trouble would exactly be to change the rear hub (or any of them really) if one wanted to do so for any reason?
> I use my current bike for commuting on not so good quality city roads and I did have a rear wheel fail on me at some point, was no issue replacing it with a moderately priced but working one.
> My budget allows for the A1 version, so buying a wheel for 500-1000$ is not very realistic to me. If I wanted to spend that much I'd get a car.


A1 doesn't ha e thru axles at all. The smartweld has thru axle in front and the comp carbon has them front and rear. I'm torn between the smartweld and cheapest carbon model. From what I read smartweld is the best commuter, as it has more rack mount options.


----------



## onpaperwings

votum said:


> I'm torn between the smartweld and cheapest carbon model. From what I read smartweld is the best commuter, as it has more rack mount options.


If you know for sure that you will be using racks often, I would suggest going with the SmartWeld frame. The impression I get is that the carbon frames do technically have rack mounts but they are not normal mounts and not *really* made for long-time rack usage.

The SmartWeld build specs are really good for the money, in my opinion.


----------



## votum

Hey guys, lots of UK shops are showing the diverge in stock, anyone rode one yet?


----------



## votum

My lbs just got the 1400$ ALU model and called me to ride as soon as they finished building it. 

Verdict is the ALU models not worth it at all. Maybe its because I've been riding on a giant defy with di2 but the tiagra shifts poorly, is really loud at lower gears, and those mechanical disc brakes had maybe half the stopping power of rims. The lbs said its because they weren't broken in yet but I wasn't impressed at all. I took a Roubaix out right afterwards and it felt like a cloud and everything worked much better. There is without a doubt an ungodly amount of tire clearance though. I'm going to talk to them on Monday and try to get a hookup at the factory for a carbon comp to try


----------



## onpaperwings

Thanks for the update. Yes, the aluminum will be harsher and no surprise that the Tiagra is not as smooth as the DI2. The mech. disc brakes do take a bit of time to break in, but they don't compare with hydros.

Sounds like you are narrowing-in on what you want to get!


----------



## [email protected]

anyone just tried another wheelset instead of the scs Standard one's?



onpaperwings said:


> Here is some further information regarding the Diverge thru-axles straight from a PM with @specialized_Joe:
> 
> "Both axles on the Diverge are currently bolt on. They secure with a 5mm allen key.
> 
> The rear is a 135x12 axle that uses the Syntace x12 standard. It uses a hub thats like a 142x12 but just chopped down to 135 width.
> 
> The front is a 100x15 axle that is based off the Syntace design but scaled up for a 15mm axle. This uses a standard 15mm front MTB hub.
> 
> I think DT Swiss is making a rear axle with a lever that will fit but I don't think there are any other options for the front axle."


----------



## BluesDawg

votum said:


> My lbs just got the 1400$ ALU model and called me to ride as soon as they finished building it.
> 
> Verdict is the ALU models not worth it at all. Maybe its because I've been riding on a giant defy with di2 but the tiagra shifts poorly, is really loud at lower gears, and those mechanical disc brakes had maybe half the stopping power of rims. The lbs said its because they weren't broken in yet but I wasn't impressed at all. I took a Roubaix out right afterwards and it felt like a cloud and everything worked much better. There is without a doubt an ungodly amount of tire clearance though. I'm going to talk to them on Monday and try to get a hookup at the factory for a carbon comp to try


Comparing the shifting of Tiagra to Di2 and the ride of what is essentially a disc brake Sectuer to a Roubaix is going to lead to very predictable conclusions. Too bad the shop didn't take the time to break in the disc brakes because they definitely become much stronger after break in. I actually built up and test rode a $1400 Diverge Elite Al bike last week at the shop where I work part time. I thought it rode and shifted very nicely for a bike at that level. The brakes did seem very weak at first, but improved immensely during the prescribed series of near stops.

That said, I wish Specialized would have gone with 47-57mm reach caliper brakes on the lower end aluminum models. With space in the chainstays for no more than a 35mm rear tire, there was no need to go with disc brakes. 

I can't wait to try out a carbon version.


----------



## onpaperwings

*Specialized Diverge Thru Axle Details*



onpaperwings said:


> Here is some further information regarding the Diverge thru-axles straight from a PM with @specialized_Joe:
> 
> "Both axles on the Diverge are currently bolt on. They secure with a 5mm allen key.
> 
> The rear is a 135x12 axle that uses the Syntace x12 standard. It uses a hub thats like a 142x12 but just chopped down to 135 width.
> 
> The front is a 100x15 axle that is based off the Syntace design but scaled up for a 15mm axle. This uses a standard 15mm front MTB hub.
> 
> I think DT Swiss is making a rear axle with a lever that will fit but I don't think there are any other options for the front axle."


My Diverge Comp Carbon has *finally* arrived at my LBS. I thought I would take several photos of the thru axles to clarify the details that are not available anywhere else online.

_Please note that this is the Diverge Comp Carbon and things may be different on the aluminum versions of the bike.

_*Front Axle - 100x15 mm

*


























Note that the thru-bolt is a special type that mates into the unique parts of the fork. This is unfortunately an axle that does not have a quick-release style lever and only works with a 5mm allen wrench.

*Rear Axle - 12x135 mm

*






































Note that although the axle says "163 mm" on it, it is for a 135mm hub width. You can see similar shaping of the rear frame which mates with the axle. It also does not have a lever and needs a 5mm allen wrench.

My biggest concern is that these axles are proprietary to Specialized and this will come back to bite me in the future because the axles are not standard and do not have typical release levers. I usually mount my bike on a roof rack and I'm not happy about always having to have a 5mm allen wrench with me to release the front wheel.

Hope this helps clear up any questions about the thru-axles.


----------



## robt57

Does Thru-axles make it a lot heavier than say... the Roubaix QR disc bike is over the non disc I wonder. Don't have to ask where's the beef.


----------



## onpaperwings

Yes, the thru-axles definitely add some weight, but I don't know how much. Maybe 100 grams or so?

For me, the added stiffness and confidence makes up for the weight penalty.


----------



## Donn12

everything I read says through axles are the way to go for CX and MTBs.....what does that thing weigh? I REALLY like that bike!


----------



## onpaperwings

Donn12 said:


> everything I read says through axles are the way to go for CX and MTBs.....what does that thing weigh? I REALLY like that bike!


I am a firm believer in thru-axles as I come from a MTB background. My mountain bike has a thru-axle in the front, but not the rear and I can feel more flex in the rear end and I wish I had a thru-axle in the back as well.

As for weight of my Diverge - I am picking it up today. I'm guessing it will be around 18 or 19 pounds, which is obviously not ultra lightweight, but still six or seven pounds lighter than my current bike!


----------



## wrshultz

Have you had the opportunity to spend some time on your new ride? What size frame and did you get a base weight?



onpaperwings said:


> I am a firm believer in thru-axles as I come from a MTB background. My mountain bike has a thru-axle in the front, but not the rear and I can feel more flex in the rear end and I wish I had a thru-axle in the back as well.
> 
> As for weight of my Diverge - I am picking it up today. I'm guessing it will be around 18 or 19 pounds, which is obviously not ultra lightweight, but still six or seven pounds lighter than my current bike!


----------



## onpaperwings

I've spent about 50 miles on my new Diverge Comp Carbon and I love it! The ride is SO smooth. Roads that I used to have tons of chatter and vibration with my old bike are as smooth as butter. The bike is snappy and I don't have to worry about hitting a bump or a bit of gravel.

I am 5'10" and weigh 165 lbs. I have longer than normal arms and legs, so I got fitted for a size 56 and it is perfect. The standard 100mm stem was a bit too long for me on the 56, so I swapped it out with a 75mm stem and now it fits just right.

The stock bike is likely just under 20 lbs. My bike weighs in exactly at 20.45 lbs, which I know isn't lightweight for a road bike, but I'm happy with it. 

I swapped out the Praxis crankset for a Shimano 105 50/34 crankset (because I don't like mixed group sets and I think it looks cleaner). This weight also includes the MTB XC SWAT bottle cages and equipment box ( Specialized Bicycle Components ) as well as Michelin Pro4 Endurance tires: MICHELIN Pro4 Endurance - Tires road | MICHELIN Motorcycle - United States - Bike-website

I decided to keep the Axis 4.0 Disc wheels as they are (in my opinion) nice wheels and reasonably light for aluminum wheels. They weigh in at 1680 grams total. I have a separate wheel set I had built up (a while ago) on DT Swiss 350 hubs and Stans Alpha 400 rims that weigh in at 1810 grams that I put wide knobby tires on for gravel grinding. This way, I can easily swap wheels and go from road to gravel in a couple minutes instead of having to switch tires back and forth.


----------



## stunzeed

Has anyone purchased a size 52 diverge? Wondering how long the stock seatpost is?


----------



## robt57

votum said:


> and those mechanical disc brakes had maybe half the stopping power of rims.


Were you the first guy to ride it, and do yo know the proper procedure to bed/break in the pads into the rotors? Or did someone at the shop know what they were doing and bed them. 

By the sounds of it, neither. I say that because 1/2 the power is an exaggeration, and that is saying it nice. 

So unless it had some cheap crap calipers on it and not the TRP Spyre as shown on the web site for that $1400 MSRP bike, there is mis-information afoot.

My SL4 Roubaix had BB7s on it, dunno why. Also showed the Spyres on the web site.... I had the LBS put some TRP Spyre SLCs which are the carbon version of the ones on the bike you mention. 

With the 160mm Avid G2s rotors, the brakes are at least as good as my D/A brakes on two bike with better than Shimano Pads at stopping. And better modulation to be sure.

I think you owe it to yourself and whomever may read what your impression wound up being to try a properly set up and bedded/broken in disc setup, cable actuated or not. 

My personal experience is 180^ what you typed here, and I gotta wonder what the wide swing in impression may be.


----------



## TricrossRich

stunzeed said:


> Has anyone purchased a size 52 diverge? Wondering how long the stock seatpost is?


Seatpost lengths are all listed in the Geometry tab on Specialized's website.


----------



## robt57

I should add, all this talk about a shorter HT on a bike that fits bigger tires...

Any chance it is shorter from the bottom, as in axle to crown is longer so a bigger tire fits, and not the stack is lower ?? I have not looked at the GEOM for one's stack VS the other...

Also, what Roubaix ever fit a 35mm ?? I popped a 32 on my SL4 for sheits and giggles at the LBS when I picked it up to see. It almost touched the bottom of the fork crown. and it was street tread FWIW.

I wonder if the SL2-3s had more room?? anyone? I have a 2005, I never tried bigger than a 28 on, but seem like a lot of room left...



EDIT: I compared the Stack and reach on 58CM Diverg VS Roubx, stack is 1mm different only diff. So as in my minds eye, the HT length means nothing for comparison sake... Axle to crown length is here the 25mm went to, not off the top apparently... Thus getting bars 25mm lower on the shorter HT Diverge is a myth it would seem.


----------



## [email protected]

stunzeed said:


> Has anyone purchased a size 52 diverge? Wondering how long the stock seatpost is?


I have a 52 comp Carbon...seatpost is 300 mm!


----------



## Natedogz

Devastazione said:


> Yeah looks like a very interesting bike and I'm sure I would make the best out of it where I live. I'm not ready to fall for another marketing scheme tho.






TricrossRich said:


> There website is doing some really funky things right now if try to look at Road bikes too...


Yes, it has been. Most regular (non-mobile) sites work fine on my phone, but their site says they have no mobile site and their regular site is unusable on smartphones! Many funky problems!


----------



## Pacodog

I have a Tri-cross Comp that I really like. Is the Diverge with carbon frame really worth the switch?


----------



## onpaperwings

I would say no unless you have money to burn. The carbon frame is a thing of beauty and really smooths out the chatter, but I'm not sure it is worth the couple thousand dollar upgrade. I would suggest going for a nice carbon fork (Enve Road Disc or Whisky No. 7) before dropping everything for a carbon frame.


----------



## TricrossRich

Pacodog said:


> I have a Tri-cross Comp that I really like. Is the Diverge with carbon frame really worth the switch?


IMO... no.


----------



## Pacodog

It has a Whiskey 5 and the CG-R seatpost so it does pretty well on gravel. Could take off 250 gms with a Whiskey 7 but Whiskey doesn't make one with a straight steerer and disc brake mounts which is kind of strange?


----------



## onpaperwings

If you already have a Whisky 5 and a CG-R seat post, I would say that upgrading to the carbon frame is not going to be worth it.

All the new bikes that come with disc brakes are using tapered steerers and I think that is why Whisky is only making it that way.


----------



## robt57

Pacodog said:


> I have a Tri-cross Comp that I really like. Is the Diverge with carbon frame really worth the switch?
> View attachment 302601



Yes and no really, the way I see it. What size tires on you Tri-CX?

If the carbon Div platform is as stiff as the SL4 Roubiax, and you use bigger tires.... do some math...

Here is my cobbled Sirrus gravel bike. With 42C Speed Rides and pressures used... Can one tell the difference from the Al to the carbon.. The only lack might be the no disc mount on the rear. I am still using Vs on it anyway. Although the CX fork up front has the disc tabs. I have no bothered looking for one yet..

So any Aluminum bike/frame with good tire clearance as to qualify as a Super CX with 42C = good. And in the case of the Sirrus frame, a LOT lower BB than any/most CX frames. Not to mention Long TT and compact frame. For me the perfect GEOM for the task.

Not to mention how much coin is left over, like enough to pay for my SL4 disc Roubaix pretty much.  Not to mention I use that with 27mm paves for some semi ambitious nasty road crap somewhat often, only using the Sirrus for long off piste over the Roubaix anyway...


----------



## Pacodog

I am running 33 Spec Triggers on the Tricross with tubes, 45-50 psi. I actually wanted 38's but they ordered the wrong tires so I just went with them. I use the bike for road and gravel so the 33's are a good compromise. Before that it had 40 Clement MSO's tubeless, 45 psi. That was a nice set-up and I used in the Almanzo 100 this year. All was well until 5 miles from the end when I blew a 2" gash in the back tire, WTH?!







I had to do a McGyver fix with a flattened beer can from the side of the road for a patch and a spare tube to get the last 5 miles in. When they say these tires aren't rated for tubeless they mean it. I got about 500 miles out of them before the blow-out.
I agree the low pressure wider tires make a ride much more comfortable even on aluminum frame bikes.


----------



## BluesDawg

Confusing post. You say you are running the tires with tubes but then seem to suggest that running them tubeless caused a problem. Huh?

At any rate, Specialized does sell a 2Bliss Ready version of the Trigger 33 and 38 mm tires.
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Pacodog

BluesDawg said:


> Confusing post. You say you are running the tires with tubes but then seem to suggest that running them tubeless caused a problem. Huh?
> 
> At any rate, Specialized does sell a 2Bliss Ready version of the Trigger 33 and 38 mm tires.
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Let me try again. I prefer tubeless tires. I currently have Triggers with tubes. I know the Triggers are tubeless ready, that is why I bought them. But when I tried to run them that way I flatted out too many times. So I finally put tubes in them. The bike shop said 'put more Stan's in there' but I finally gave up and decided riding was better then messing with my tires.


----------



## BluesDawg

Looking closer at the photo and rereading your post, I realize now that the blowout was with the Clement MSOs, not the Triggers. 

Interesting that you had flats on the tubeless Triggers. I have two friends running them tubeless, one 33mm, one 38mm, and both love them and have had no trouble. I am running Trigger Sport 38mm with tubes and am impressed enough that I plan to get the 2Bliss version.


----------



## TricrossRich

Pacodog said:


> I have a Tri-cross Comp that I really like. Is the Diverge with carbon frame really worth the switch?


Nice Tri-cross Comp.. is that a 2013? I have a 2013 Tricross Elite, but I use mine almost entirely for road use, so its been modified a little differently than yours. I thought about doing a whisky fork to try and save a little more weight, but I wasn't sure if the expense was worth it because I didn't think there'd be that much weight savings since the whisky fork still has the aluminum steerer. Do you know by any chance, the difference in weight between the whisky no. 5 and the stock fork?

As my bike stands, it went from 24.5 pounds stock, to 19.8 pounds as you see it here.


----------



## SleeveleSS

TricrossRich said:


> Nice Tri-cross Comp.. is that a 2013? I have a 2013 Tricross Elite, but I use mine almost entirely for road use, so its been modified a little differently than yours. I thought about doing a whisky fork to try and save a little more weight, but I wasn't sure if the expense was worth it because I didn't think there'd be that much weight savings since the whisky fork still has the aluminum steerer. Do you know by any chance, the difference in weight between the whisky no. 5 and the stock fork?
> 
> As my bike stands, it went from 24.5 pounds stock, to 19.8 pounds as you see it here.


Spot has a straight steerer full carbon cross fork. Snagged one on sale a few months ago, and like it so far. Should be right around 450g with the steerer cut.


----------



## Pacodog

TricrossRich said:


> Nice Tri-cross Comp.. is that a 2013? I have a 2013 Tricross Elite, but I use mine almost entirely for road use, so its been modified a little differently than yours. I thought about doing a whisky fork to try and save a little more weight, but I wasn't sure if the expense was worth it because I didn't think there'd be that much weight savings since the whisky fork still has the aluminum steerer. Do you know by any chance, the difference in weight between the whisky no. 5 and the stock fork?
> 
> As my bike stands, it went from 24.5 pounds stock, to 19.8 pounds as you see it here.


I was not sure what year mine is, I bought it from the LBS owner. It weighs around 21.5. I just looked at the Spec archives and it is a 2013. It is a pretty good rough road bike and it has a more relaxed set-up, I like the cowbell bars, very comfortable.
That is a nice bike you have.
I have a Spec Roubaix also, it sits in the garage now. I will probably sell it. 
The Whisky 5 is pretty heavy 690 gm.


----------



## zep

*Diverge Expert Carbon - data points*

Diverge Carbon Expert, 54cm, bought March 7, 2015;

Data points (pardon if this is a repeat, didn't see it posted)

Bike weight - 18.8 lbs (right off the showroom--no pedals, or reflectors)

Wheel weight - 1690 grams (stripped, rim strips only)

Tire weight - 350 grams


Nothing but good things to say about this bike...awesomely capable for tarmac/gravel routes. Surprisingly swift; feels quite stiff at the BB. 

Comfort is very good, even though I'm a light rider--more comfortable on rough gravel & dirt than my steel, disc-equipped, Gunnar. Tires had zero casing cuts, after a 60 mile ride with plenty of sharp gravel. 

This is a great bike for me, with noticeable advantages over my venerable steel custom frame. Really impressed.


----------



## wrshultz

Nice!!



zep said:


> Diverge Carbon Expert, 54cm, bought March 7, 2015;
> 
> Data points (pardon if this is a repeat, didn't see it posted)
> 
> Bike weight - 18.8 lbs (right off the showroom--no pedals, or reflectors)
> 
> Wheel weight - 1690 grams (stripped, rim strips only)
> 
> Tire weight - 350 grams
> 
> 
> Nothing but good things to say about this bike...awesomely capable for tarmac/gravel routes. Surprisingly swift; feels quite stiff at the BB.
> 
> Comfort is very good, even though I'm a light rider--more comfortable on rough gravel & dirt than my steel, disc-equipped, Gunnar. Tires had zero casing cuts, after a 60 mile ride with plenty of sharp gravel.
> 
> This is a great bike for me, with noticeable advantages over my venerable steel custom frame. Really impressed.


----------



## Rashadabd

zep said:


> Diverge Carbon Expert, 54cm, bought March 7, 2015;
> 
> Data points (pardon if this is a repeat, didn't see it posted)
> 
> Bike weight - 18.8 lbs (right off the showroom--no pedals, or reflectors)
> 
> Wheel weight - 1690 grams (stripped, rim strips only)
> 
> Tire weight - 350 grams
> 
> 
> Nothing but good things to say about this bike...awesomely capable for tarmac/gravel routes. Surprisingly swift; feels quite stiff at the BB.
> 
> Comfort is very good, even though I'm a light rider--more comfortable on rough gravel & dirt than my steel, disc-equipped, Gunnar. Tires had zero casing cuts, after a 60 mile ride with plenty of sharp gravel.
> 
> This is a great bike for me, with noticeable advantages over my venerable steel custom frame. Really impressed.


Very nice indeed. How does it fare on steeper climbs with the added weight? Some reviews I've read say you can't really feel it all that much due to the stiffness in all of the right places.


----------



## zep

Rashadabd said:


> Very nice indeed. How does it fare on steeper climbs with added weight? Some reviews I've read say you can't really feel it all that much due to the stiffness in all of the right places.


That's consistent with what I've experienced; the torsional stiffness masks the weight, especially on steep, low RPM climbs. Feels stiffer at the BB, then any bike I've owned, including a carbon Cervelo (no knocks, the Cervelo is a great bike).
Granted, I wouldn't call a sub-19 pound bike 'heavy'--not a bike with off-tarmac aspirations, anyway. 

Carbon bike technology has really moved forward in the past several years.


----------



## Rashadabd

zep said:


> That's consistent with what I've experienced; the torsional stiffness masks the weight, especially on steep, low RPM climbs. Feels stiffer at the BB, then any bike I've owned, including a carbon Cervelo (no knocks, the Cervelo is a great bike).
> Granted, I wouldn't call a sub-19 pound bike 'heavy'--not a bike with off-tarmac aspirations, anyway.
> 
> Carbon bike technology has really moved forward in the past several years.


I couldn't agree more. I really love all of the different options we have in the marketplace right now. From lightweight carbon climbers like the new Emonda, to aluminum race machines that challenge carbon bikes like the Allez Smartweld, to titanium handmade masterpieces and do it all on any road performance machines like the Diverge or Synapse Carbon, there just seems to be so many great things happening in the cycling industry right now. Lots of options for all of our different interests. I personally have fallen for bikes in this category, the high quality race worthy steeds with disc brakes and a little nonconforming, mischievous, rebel in their character. I would love to find it in a 16lb package, but everything I have read and heard suggests that the Diverge is a sublime ride as is. Nice choice man.

* I should say, I would love to find it in a more affordable 16lb package. It is there in the Tarmac Disc (man do I love that bike), but those bad boys are $6,000+.


----------



## Donn12

Rashadabd said:


> I couldn't agree more. I really love all of the different options we have in the marketplace right now. From lightweight carbon climbers like the new Emonda, to aluminum race machines that challenge carbon bikes like the Allez Smartweld, to titanium handmade masterpieces and do it all on any road performance machines like the Diverge or Synapse Carbon, there just seems to be so many great things happening in the cycling industry right now. Lots of options for all of our different interests. I personally have fallen for bikes in this category, the high quality race worthy steeds with disc brakes and a little nonconforming, mischievous, rebel in their character. I would love to find it in a 16lb package, but everything I have read and heard suggests that the Diverge is a sublime ride as is. Nice choice man.
> 
> * I should say, I would love to find it in a more affordable 16lb package. It is there in the Tarmac Disc (man do I love that bike), but those bad boys are $6,000+.



How about a caad 10 disc?


----------



## Rashadabd

Donn12 said:


> How about a caad 10 disc?


There's a handful of bikes in this category that really appeal to me. All have pros and cons, so it really comes down what you prefer as a rider. I have learned a few more things since I last posted about the new wave of disc equipped bikes. The first is that, despite what I was originally told, neither the Caad 10 Disc nor the Synapse (aluminum or carbon) have thru-axle systems. Outside of the Tarmac Disc with its innovative design, I prefer thru-axles for a few reasons, so this one was a bummer for me. Cannondale also appears to have stopped selling the Caad 10 Disc framesets for some reason. Another one for the bummer category.

Beyond those two, my other favorites are the Focus Cayo Disc, the Diverge, the Argon 18 X-Road, the Colnago CX-Zero, and the Norco Search. The Cayo Disc is a bit more of a pure race bike than the rest of them are and is probably (along with the Dogma Disc) the closest direct competitor to the Tarmac Disc. The frameset is sub 900 grams and they probably have the best axle system of any that are out there with their system which combines both the benefits of thru-axles and quick releases (Colnago used a similar system on their V1-r). If you just want a race bike with discs, the Tarmac and the Cayo seem like the best options. The challenge with the Cayo is finding one to test ride before you buy it in the U.S. The challenge with the Tarmac for most of us is affording it. 

The others more directly compete with the Diverge Carbon in the adventure bike/all road category and I don't think any of them actually overtake it from what I can see. I just like the total package and how they put the Diverge together from the looks to all the added features. 

Here's some pretty good (and fair) reviews and a few clips, FWIW:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbk_ygkKkG8

Ride Further With The New 2015 Norco Search Adventure Road Bike

Specialized Diverge review | CyclingTips 

No reviews for the X-Road (which doesn't have thru-axles), but there's this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO1QuXrNd7o

For the Diverge: https://vimeo.com/100774318

And the Search: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ0oVHbgiS4

Finally, the Focus Cayo:

Focus Cayo - first ride review - BikeRadar USA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ALW6tygkLY


----------



## cntcasey

Rashadabd said:


> There's a handful of bikes in this category that really appeal to me. All have pros and cons, so it really comes down what you prefer as a rider. I have learned a few more things since I last posted about the new wave of disc equipped bikes. The first is that, despite what I was originally told, neither the Caad 10 Disc nor the Synapse (aluminum or carbon) have thru-axle systems. Outside of the Tarmac Disc with its innovative design, I prefer thru-axles for a few reasons, so this one was a bummer for me. Cannondale also appears to have stopped selling the Caad 10 Disc framesets for some reason. Another one for the bummer category.
> 
> Beyond those two, my other favorites are the Focus Cayo Disc, the Diverge, the Argon 18 X-Road, the Colnago CX-Zero, and the Norco Search. The Cayo Disc is a bit more of a pure race bike than the rest of them are and is probably (along with the Dogma Disc) the closest direct competitor to the Tarmac Disc. The frameset is sub 900 grams and they probably have the best axle system of any that are out there with their system which combines both the benefits of thru-axles and quick releases (Colnago used a similar system on their V1-r). If you just want a race bike with discs, the Tarmac and the Cayo seem like the best options. The challenge with the Cayo is finding one to test ride before you buy it in the U.S. The challenge with the Tarmac for most of us is affording it.
> 
> The others more directly compete with the Diverge Carbon in the adventure bike/all road category and I don't think any of them actually overtake it from what I can see. I just like the total package and how they put the Diverge together from the looks to all the added features.
> 
> Here's some pretty good (and fair) reviews and a few clips, FWIW:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbk_ygkKkG8
> 
> Ride Further With The New 2015 Norco Search Adventure Road Bike
> 
> Specialized Diverge review | CyclingTips
> 
> No reviews for the X-Road (which doesn't have thru-axles), but there's this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO1QuXrNd7o
> 
> For the Diverge: https://vimeo.com/100774318
> 
> And the Search: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ0oVHbgiS4
> 
> Finally, the Focus Cayo:
> 
> Focus Cayo - first ride review - BikeRadar USA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ALW6tygkLY



Can I ask you why you prefer through axles? I will be buying my next road bike in the next year or 2. I already know that I want my next bike to have hydraulic disc brakes. I know there are several disc brake bikes out now on the market for 2015 that have Hyrdaulic disc brakes, but not all of them have through axles. This is why I ask why you prefer through axles? From what I read the pros of through axles out weigh the cons, especially if you are a heavier rider. I am 6'3 250. The though of having thorough axles sounds safer to me. I live in Colorado and will be riding down large mountain passes in Colorado and because I will never be a pro nor am I a weight weenie. Safety, stiffness, alignment, etc are more important to me then supposed speed of a tire change standard quick release gives. 

I really like that this bike has through axles and Shimano flat mounts but the KTM brand is not sold anywhere in my state. ktmbikes

I so wish that Giant would make their Defy with through axles and Shimano flat mounts, or Specialized would make their Roubaix with through axles and Flat mounts.


----------



## Rashadabd

cntcasey said:


> Can I ask you why you prefer through axles? I will be buying my next road bike in the next year or 2. I already know that I want my next bike to have hydraulic disc brakes. I know there are several disc brake bikes out now on the market for 2015 that have Hyrdaulic disc brakes, but not all of them have through axles. This is why I ask why you prefer through axles? From what I read the pros of through axles out weigh the cons, especially if you are a heavier rider. I am 6'3 250. The though of having thorough axles sounds safer to me. I live in Colorado and will be riding down large mountain passes in Colorado and because I will never be a pro nor am I a weight weenie. Safety, stiffness, alignment, etc are more important to me then supposed speed of a tire change standard quick release gives.
> 
> I really like that this bike has through axles and Shimano flat mounts but the KTM brand is not sold anywhere in my state. ktmbikes
> 
> I so wish that Giant would make their Defy with through axles and Shimano flat mounts, or Specialized would make their Roubaix with through axles and Flat mounts.


It really is the things you have identified for the most part. Consistent rotor alignment and the stiffness and strength to deal with braking forces, etc. are a big part of the pros that make thru-axles attractive. I am the kind of guy that can live with the extra weight that comes with them so long as we keep at decent level (16-17 or so pounds for a complete bike). One of the other major factors weighing in thru-axles' favor is that industry insiders keep suggesting that some sort of thru-axle system (12mm-15mm most likely) will probably end up being the accepted industry standard. Zipp and Reynolds just came out with thru-axle compatible wheels for instance. A member of Giant's team discusses it all in this article. It sounds like they expect to be going that route on the Defy in the future: 

First Look and Ride: 2015 Giant Defy endurance bike | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## zep

Rashadabd said:


> ... I am the kind of guy that can live with the extra weight that comes with them so long as we keep at decent level (16-17 or so pounds for a complete bike)....
> [/url]


Data point: the Diverge thru axles weigh ~ 80 grams, for the set (on my scale). So, not heavier than a set of steel QRs, and only fractionally heavier than a set of Ti QRs. Also, when I've converted several hub sets from QR to thru axle, the hubs lost a touch of weight. Again, just FYI....


----------



## Rashadabd

zep said:


> Data point: the Diverge thru axles weigh ~ 80 grams, for the set (on my scale). So, not heavier than a set of steel QRs, and only fractionally heavier than a set of Ti QRs. Also, when I've converted several hub sets from QR to thru axle, the hubs lost a touch of weight. Again, just FYI....


My understanding is that axles are only part of the added weight. This is good to know though. The guy from Giant quoted in the article I posted above seems to suggest we are headed for lighter thru-axles anyway.


----------



## Donn12

I road a diverge expert carbon today. it was very nice but the synapse I road afterwards felt more responsive and much lighter. The diverge weighed in at 19.3 lbs without pedals. I had the synapse 105 carbon (rim brake model with normal road tires) weighed as well and i was shocked that it also came in over 19lbs with demo look pedals installed. both were size 58cm. I am a little skeptical of the hub design of the diverge which would make different wheels tricky. I did like the diverge a lot and If I did not have a CX bike I would have bought the diverge. The synapse will let me do some road/gravel events with 28-30cm tires if necessary and I think to will be a little better as a rain/roadbike


also to be fair I am sure that 25mm vs 30mm tires had a big influence on how it felt and responded


----------



## Rashadabd

Donn12 said:


> I road a diverge expert carbon today. it was very nice but the synapse I road afterwards felt more responsive and much lighter. The diverge weighed in at 19.3 lbs without pedals. I had the synapse 105 carbon (rim brake model with normal road tires) weighed as well and i was shocked that it also came in over 19lbs with demo look pedals installed. both were size 58cm. I am a little skeptical of the hub design of the diverge which would make different wheels tricky. I did like the diverge a lot and If I did not have a CX bike I would have bought the diverge. The synapse will let me do some road/gravel events with 28-30cm tires if necessary and I think to will be a little better as a rain/roadbike
> 
> 
> also to be fair I am sure that 25mm vs 30mm tires had a big influence of how it felt and responded


I think it's a great choice given your interests and what you already have. The Synapse is easily one of 3 best carbon bike I have ridden...ever. The Tarmac and the Giant TCR are the other two. My bias is toward race oriented bikes, that's just what I like to ride (given the handling, ride quality, etc.), so it is very significant to me that the Synapse is right there with my two favorite race rides. It was that good. If you are not determined to have thru-axles and/or discs with them, you cannot go wrong by getting a Synapse in my opinion. For those that don't have a problem with possibly being limited to Roval wheels (which really shouldn't be an issue because they have become a good product and are pretty reasonably priced), the Diverge might be a better fit if you plan to be a serious gravel grinder/gravel racer. That scene appeals to me as well and I see good reasons for going with either of these bikes to be honest.


----------



## 92gli

Those through axles specialized are using is a really odd choice considering that several manufacturers make ones with release levers. I was seriously thinking about the comp carbon but I didnt want to find out the hard way that no other axles would work. I ended up getting a GT grade. 

That said - the red comp carbon is a badass looking bike. I keep checking this thread to see if anyone gets one.


----------



## zep

*Syntace X-12*

The Diverge uses the Syntace X-12 axle standard.

Syntace


----------



## Rashadabd

92gli said:


> Those through axles specialized are using is a really odd choice considering that several manufacturers make ones with release levers. I was seriously thinking about the comp carbon but I didnt want to find out the hard way that no other axles would work. I ended up getting a GT grade.
> 
> That said - the red comp carbon is a badass looking bike. I keep checking this thread to see if anyone gets one.


I agree. I love the bike on many levels, but it was a curious choice to use a axle system that requires a tool/hex key/allen wrench to remove the wheel out on the road. I don't think it will be that big of a deal for most folks, but it does seem a bit weird given what they did with their other bikes and given what other manufacturers like Focus, Norco, and Colnago are doing with their tru-axles.


----------



## Donn12

92gli said:


> Those through axles specialized are using is a really odd choice considering that several manufacturers make ones with release levers. I was seriously thinking about the comp carbon but I didnt want to find out the hard way that no other axles would work. I ended up getting a GT grade.
> 
> That said - the red comp carbon is a badass looking bike. I keep checking this thread to see if anyone gets one.


What red one? Do you mean the grey expert with red accents or something else?

As far as the axle, my specialized epic has the same type. the front has a release lever and the rear requires a Allen wrench. That bike has a swat multi tool but I would not ride without a multi tool anyway. Interestingly enough....the front has been loose a time or two...the rear - never


----------



## 92gli

View attachment 304598


/\ the red comp carbon. Couldn't link from the specialized site.


----------



## Rashadabd

92gli said:


> View attachment 304598
> 
> 
> /\ the red comp carbon. Couldn't link from the specialized site.


Link doesn't work. The Comp Carbon comes in two colors: 1-black and silver; 2- red and black


----------



## CZS

Has anyone tried a getting a carbon Diverge to work on a Wahoo Kickr? With the QR adapter, I think it should work but I'd like to have confirmation.


----------



## drfrogsplat

Has anyone ridden the 3 different Diverge frames on a rough road? I'm pretty keen on the Diverge, but still deciding between A1/Smartweld/Carbon frames (and unable to ride any except the A1 due to lack of stock, and in AU they won't get stock of the Smartweld or Carbon without a purchase)...

I basically want to know if there's a noticeable/worthwhile difference in comfort for the A1 -> Smartweld or Smartweld -> Carbon frame upgrades for riding on rough/cobbled roads?

(Would probably get the COBL GOBL-R no matter what — it seems a worthwhile addition on the A1, which I don't think comes with it by default).

Am not fussed about the weight differences, which are the usual selling points for the more expensive frames, but if they're more compliant, then wrist and bum comfort is definitely worth a bit of money to me.


----------



## john-b

Based on what I've been able to decipher, here and elsewhere on the interwebs, the Diverge Comp Carbon/Expert Carbon come with Axis 4.0 "SCS" wheels that use a _proprietary-to-Specialized_ 135mm thru axle hub on the rear, vs. the standard 12x142mm thru axle hubs everyone else is moving toward for disc brake road bikes.

My question is whether a set of wheels built with stock DT 240 series centerlock hubs such as the 240s db or 240s straightpull db would be compatible with the Diverge frame if the stock endcaps were replaced with DT's 12/135mm TA rear conversion kit: part HWGXXX0002218S?

If so, does anyone know if that conversion kit is a regularly stocked DT Swiss part?


----------



## cntcasey

*Specialized Diverge Carbon No Bullshit Review: https://youtu.be/4Fcw872LyMM*



john-b said:


> Based on what I've been able to decipher, here and elsewhere on the interwebs, the Diverge Comp Carbon/Expert Carbon come with Axis 4.0 "SCS" wheels that use a _proprietary-to-Specialized_ 135mm thru axle hub on the rear, vs. the standard 12x142mm thru axle hubs everyone else is moving toward for disc brake road bikes.
> 
> My question is whether a set of wheels built with stock DT 240 series centerlock hubs such as the 240s db or 240s straightpull db would be compatible with the Diverge frame if the stock endcaps were replaced with DT's 12/135mm TA rear conversion kit: part HWGXXX0002218S?
> 
> If so, does anyone know if that conversion kit is a regularly stocked DT Swiss part?


Specialized Diverge Carbon No Bullshit Review: https://youtu.be/4Fcw872LyMM


----------



## [email protected]

john-b said:


> Based on what I've been able to decipher, here and elsewhere on the interwebs, the Diverge Comp Carbon/Expert Carbon come with Axis 4.0 "SCS" wheels that use a _proprietary-to-Specialized_ 135mm thru axle hub on the rear, vs. the standard 12x142mm thru axle hubs everyone else is moving toward for disc brake road bikes.
> 
> My question is whether a set of wheels built with stock DT 240 series centerlock hubs such as the 240s db or 240s straightpull db would be compatible with the Diverge frame if the stock endcaps were replaced with DT's 12/135mm TA rear conversion kit: part HWGXXX0002218S?
> 
> If so, does anyone know if that conversion kit is a regularly stocked DT Swiss part?


In the front you can use every 15mm thur axle hub; rear hub must have the scs standard to use it with the original thru axle - "normal/standard" rear hubs (without scs standard) can only used with standard QR in combination with the QR conversation kit (comes with the bike). Here an interesting discussion:

Specialized Diverge thru axle type? - Page 2


----------



## zep

[email protected] said:


> In the front you can use every 15mm thur axle hub; rear hub must have the scs standard to use it with the original thru axle - "normal/standard" rear hubs (without scs standard) can only used with standard QR in combination with the QR conversation kit (comes with the bike). Here an interesting discussion:
> 
> Specialized Diverge thru axle type? - Page 2


That's the safe and perhaps official reply, but my experience differs. I was able to refit a set of Stan's Grail wheels to my Diverge Carbon Expert, with the standard 'SCS' hanger, with no issues, using the Stan's 142mm thru-axle for the 3.30RD hub, and Stan's 12x135mm endcaps. 

Note the the Grail (same hub on the Iron Cross) uses a different hub than Stan's MTB wheelsets, and uses a different axle. Stan's tech center will tell you that a 12x135mm thru-axle conversion for the Grail wheel isn't available, so don't bother asking.

YMMV...just a datapoint.


----------



## wpwoodjr

Rashadabd said:


> I agree. I love the bike on many levels, but it was a curious choice to use a axle system that requires a tool/hex key/allen wrench to remove the wheel out on the road. I don't think it will be that big of a deal for most folks, but it does seem a bit weird given what they did with their other bikes and given what other manufacturers like Focus, Norco, and Colnago are doing with their tru-axles.


The newer Diverges have a thru axle quick release which is really nice. It screws on, but once tightened you can pull the lever away from the wheel and turn it to adjust which way it points.


----------



## wpwoodjr

Here's a picture of the new quick release thru axle. The 2016 models use 12 mm thru axles front and rear.


----------



## Pete in MD

A bit late to the party, but I believe earlier in the thread someone asked about setting up the Diverge on a trainer. Here's the Specialized adapter, part number 0912-2050. I am using an Elite Qubo fluid and no issues so far.


----------



## wpwoodjr

Pete in MD said:


> A bit late to the party, but I believe earlier in the thread someone asked about setting up the Diverge on a trainer. Here's the Specialized adapter, part number 0912-2050. I am using an Elite Qubo fluid and no issues so far.


Where did you get that? I couldn't find it on the Specialized web site...


----------



## borgey

Pete in MD said:


> A bit late to the party, but I believe earlier in the thread someone asked about setting up the Diverge on a trainer. Here's the Specialized adapter, part number 0912-2050. I am using an Elite Qubo fluid and no issues so far.


Sorry for my ignorance, what's the "Elite Qubo fluid" for?


----------



## Chader09

borgey said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, what's the "Elite Qubo fluid" for?


Google,
Qubo Power Fluid | Elite-IT
Indoor trainer, rear wheel mount that needs the axle adapter above since the Diverge is a thru axle bike.


----------



## Pete in MD

wpwoodjr said:


> Where did you get that? I couldn't find it on the Specialized web site...


Ordered it when I got the bike, I asked one of the mechanics about adapters for trainers. It came in a week or two later. Seems to be the MO for Specialized - have to order parts through an authorized dealer.
Took him a while to even find it on their system.


----------



## Pete in MD

Got it from the local big box bike shop, good enough for an indoor trainer noob like me. Deal was pretty good and it came with a front wheel riser and sweat shield so I jumped on it.


----------



## d3k1d

Pete in MD said:


> A bit late to the party, but I believe earlier in the thread someone asked about setting up the Diverge on a trainer. Here's the Specialized adapter, part number 0912-2050. I am using an Elite Qubo fluid and no issues so far.


Oh man. You definitely made my day. I know it may sound a bit crazy but I really thought about selling my Diverge 2016 Expert because of the problem that I was not able to put it on my Wahoo Kickr trainer.

So you're using this 142mm adapter for the 135mm thru-axle of your Diverge right?

Does anyone know if the rear thru-axle has changed from 2015 to 2016?


----------



## borgey

d3k1d said:


> Oh man. You definitely made my day. I know it may sound a bit crazy but I really thought about selling my Diverge 2016 Expert because of the problem that I was not able to put it on my Wahoo Kickr trainer.
> 
> So you're using this 142mm adapter for the 135mm thru-axle of your Diverge right?
> 
> Does anyone know if the rear thru-axle has changed from 2015 to 2016?


The rear thru-axle for Model Years 2015/2016 Carbon Diverge's are 135x12. 
The front thru-axle for Model Year 2015 uses a 100x15mm axle, but Model Year 2016 uses a 100x12mm axle.


----------



## Pete in MD

Yes, using 142mm adapter in lieu of the normal 135 thru axle. The 7mm difference in length is the "excess" threads that protrude through the right side. Not an issue for my trainer setup. If it was an issue, I would think a machine shop could easily shorten the length to 135.


----------



## d3k1d

CZS said:


> Has anyone tried a getting a carbon Diverge to work on a Wahoo Kickr? With the QR adapter, I think it should work but I'd like to have confirmation.


I do have the same bike and also a Wahoo Kickr. So far no sucess. I'm pretty annoyed by the problems this thru-axle thing brings.

Have you had any success with this combination CZS?


----------



## wpwoodjr

Pete in MD said:


> Yes, using 142mm adapter in lieu of the normal 135 thru axle. The 7mm difference in length is the "excess" threads that protrude through the right side. Not an issue for my trainer setup. If it was an issue, I would think a machine shop could easily shorten the length to 135.


This adapter is too wide for my Cycleops Powerbeam Pro trainer


----------



## wpwoodjr

wpwoodjr said:


> This adapter is too wide for my Cycleops Powerbeam Pro trainer


I ended up getting this Kinetic Traxle fine thread adapter which just fits the Cycleops Powerbeam Pro:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00F..._UL100_SR100,100_&refRID=9WH0Y3NHASX7M64492XE


----------



## Moab78

But the upshot is worth the pain. The combination of longer wheelbase and the rear TA feels both more stable and more efficient to me than my Tarmac did.


----------



## Mark21

Hello,Guys !See:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1476446176002377/


----------



## Mark21

Olá ! Mais informações sobre a Diverge,veja:

https://www.facebook.com/SpecializedDiverge/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1476446176002377/


----------

